
Mechanical Turk 101: How to use MTurk for tagging training data - feconroses
https://monkeylearn.com/blog/mechanical-turk-101-use-mturk-tagging-training-data/
======
gajju3588
Are there any other option than MTurks, to get data tagged from team mates or
Editorial teams.

~~~
feconroses
As an alternative, you can try Anafora
[https://github.com/weitechen/anafora](https://github.com/weitechen/anafora)

